# Wash gloves



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

My usual thick black rubber gloves have split yet again. i know seal skins are popular but cant see them doing with some of the other products we use and wondered if there is a thick lined rubber glove that lasts well and. i use a cotton glove inside the ones I use now but a lined one would be good. 

any suggestions?


----------



## R5 MEE (Oct 14, 2011)

I use Polyco outer gloves and a pair of skytech as liner gloves Helps keep my hands nice and soft


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

i use some stretchy nylon types with rubber grips on them
i could send you a trial pair,


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

i'll have to get some gloves too diabetes and circulation mixed with cold doesn't bear well


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Im sure I read a post about warm water proof gloves as thats where I first heard of seal skins and the tip about diving gloves I jsut cant find it. at the moment I wear a cotton glove inside the big heavy duty black gloves you get out of Tescos etc. Works well enough but wonder what is warmer and less faff. steve any link to a picture of those gloves.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

ill get a pic up for you this afternoon

after a sleep


----------



## 911fanatic (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is a thread from DB on this. Hopefully some of these are available near you. LINK


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

here you go as promised
they are black rubberised grips on the fingers and palms
the backs are a stretchy neoprene type fabric
i only have large at the mo,if they are of any use to you


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Where did you get them from Steve ??


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

B0DSKI said:


> Where did you get them from Steve ??


+1, yeah I would like to know too please Steve.


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

Vossman said:


> +1, yeah I would like to know too please Steve.


Theres loads being sold on amazon

simply search in work wear for precision gloves

12 for around £9.99


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

B0DSKI said:


> Where did you get them from Steve ??





Vossman said:


> +1, yeah I would like to know too please Steve.


i get mine along with blue nitrile gloves from work :thumb:


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

cheers Steve. they dont look that warm lined but certainly better than the hd tesco ones. large would be a tight fit for me as often need to wear thin cotton gloves when my skin plays up. Appreciate the offer to try a pair though :thumb:

Im going to get a pair of diving gloves didnt realise they were available for around a tenner.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

use the same as steve, have a couple pairs, fit well and actually do keep you fairly warm!


----------



## Azonto (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.sportsdirect.com/fear-2mm-neoprene-gloves-888180?src=google


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Azonto said:


> http://www.sportsdirect.com/fear-2mm-neoprene-gloves-888180?src=google


Thanks that will save a few quid. I managed to borrow a pair of diving gloves in similar thickness and they were great today even though its less than 5 degs atm no cold hands for once and neoprene very grippy.

Steve thanks again for the offer to try a pair of those ones you use. I am gonna go with the No Fear ones Azonto linked to.


----------



## Scrooge (Jun 27, 2012)

Loads of decent gloves like the ones pictured on the previous page in Screwfix. All decent fitting for me and still allow great feel. I usualy put a latex glove on first as sometimes the material on the back can get a little soaked.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

PWOOD said:


> Thanks that will save a few quid. I managed to borrow a pair of diving gloves in similar thickness and they were great today even though its less than 5 degs atm no cold hands for once and neoprene very grippy.
> 
> Steve thanks again for the offer to try a pair of those ones you use. I am gonna go with the No Fear ones Azonto linked to.


no problem
was going to send you a pair ....gratis...hope your hands ok :wave:


----------



## Kingshaun2k (Oct 23, 2012)

Why would you want to wear gloves to wash your Car?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Azonto said:


> http://www.sportsdirect.com/fear-2mm-neoprene-gloves-888180?src=google


got to be worth a shot at £4 :thumb:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Plus 3.99 delivery


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> got to be worth a shot at £4 :thumb:


aye plus £3.99 delivery. Just like everything these days. still good price if you ask me. I would spend more going into the town centre and parking anyways.

oops seems danwel beat me to it


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Kingshaun2k said:


> Why would you want to wear gloves to wash your Car?


http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Eczema-(contact-dermatitis)/Pages/Introduction.aspx If you want to go without gloves its your choice I hope your lucky and never have skin problems.


----------



## Artstu (Jun 24, 2011)

What's wrong with Marigolds?


----------



## MonkeyP (Jul 7, 2012)

do the no fear gloves keep your hands dry or just stop the cold getting to them?


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Kingshaun2k said:


> Why would you want to wear gloves to wash your Car?


My thumbs are clicking just thinking about washing my car tomorrow afternoon in the cold lol


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

Ooh winter isn't kind to us, i need some decent glovage, when no warm water us available i need long, marigold type gloves. Those no fear ones look to short for dunking. are they wet suit style gloves? but i need dry sit ones to keep dry.


----------



## Azonto (Jul 22, 2012)

After ordering the no fear gloves, albeit a little of a gamble on whether they would be waterproof or wetsuit style, I can conclude the following;

The neoprene material does indeed let water through so will not keep your hands dry however they are warm and thin enough to still be able to use an ipad for example, so are fine for wearing whilst drying/vacuuming interior. 

I found that my pair of 50p marigold style wash gloves fit snug over the top of these gloves so for the wash stage, I've been using the "double glove" method, then for drying and interiors, remove the waterproof layer. 

Voi la warm and dry hands throughout


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

Years ago i used to use the black "manly" marigolds and found their only problem was when wringing out a chamois they would split at the thumbs after a short time, but since I've used drying towels for a good few years no more wringing. Tempted to get something as the cold makes my hands curl up in agony! I'll try the glove in glove before i think about seal skins.


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Been using SealSkinz now for a couple of months and they are fantastic; hands warm and dry. Never tried any other kinds of gloves mind and so cannot compare.


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

old trusty kitchen gloves


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

old trusty kitchen gloves


----------



## Artstu (Jun 24, 2011)

Artstu said:


> What's wrong with Marigolds?





tzotzo said:


> old trusty kitchen gloves


Quite agree, it seems people may have an aversion to them for some reason


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

I use these, cheap, much stronger than washing up gloves even the hd ones, room for gloves underneath. Resistant to wheel cleaners.
Also long enough so you don't get water over the top of them
http://www.toolstation.com/shop/Workwear/Gloves/PVC+Gauntlets/d70/sd570/p78486


----------



## Kingshaun2k (Oct 23, 2012)

PWOOD said:


> http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Eczema-(contact-dermatitis)/Pages/Introduction.aspx If you want to go without gloves its your choice I hope your lucky and never have skin problems.


Never had problems before and the cold has never really bothered me, was working in minus 17 last year with only a t-shirt and jumper, plus pants of course


----------



## Artstu (Jun 24, 2011)

Kingshaun2k said:


> Never had problems before and the cold has never really bothered me, was working in minus 17 last year with only a t-shirt and jumper, plus pants of course


Clearly you're not normal


----------



## Kingshaun2k (Oct 23, 2012)

Artstu said:


> Clearly you're not normal


Exactly what my girlfriend says because im always warm lol


----------



## Artstu (Jun 24, 2011)

Kingshaun2k said:


> Exactly what my girlfriend says because im always warm lol


You'd probably feel at home in my house, currently 11 deg C.


----------



## Joe the Plumber (Sep 4, 2012)

Ultimate said:


> I use these, cheap, much stronger than washing up gloves even the hd ones, room for gloves underneath. Resistant to wheel cleaners.
> Also long enough so you don't get water over the top of them
> http://www.toolstation.com/shop/Workwear/Gloves/PVC+Gauntlets/d70/sd570/p78486


I use these for washing too, with blue nitrile ones for all other polishing and related tasks.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Azonto said:


> After ordering the no fear gloves, albeit a little of a gamble on whether they would be waterproof or wetsuit style, I can conclude the following;
> 
> The neoprene material does indeed let water through so will not keep your hands dry however they are warm and thin enough to still be able to use an ipad for example, so are fine for wearing whilst drying/vacuuming interior.
> 
> ...


The point of these gloves is they do get wet and keeps the water warm close to your skin.

Could you try them as intended and give a verdict?


----------



## Azonto (Jul 22, 2012)

As I mentioned, I took a bit of a gamble with these not knowing if they were waterproof or not after searching through the web. I wanted something that would be thin enough for a close touch, warm enough for winter and waterproof so I could use them for both washing and interiors without getting the interiors wet, and keeping my hands dry at the same time.

The gloves work as they were intended but the only way I found out was spending a day doing 6 vehicle exteriors only. They allow water in, your hand heat warms it up and it stays warm until you take them off. After removing the gloves after the last vehicle, I dried my hands off and left the gloves sitting for approx 5 minutes, then put them back on again to see if they were still warm - they weren't. Had to wait a few more mins for my hands to warm them up again.

If I had multiple full valets to complete, I wouldn't want to use these by themselves as by the time you have put your hands in the wash bucket first time to when you need to take the gloves off to do the interior (I start with wash so the tyres are dry for dressing by the time interiors are done), your hands will have barely had chance to heat the water up. 
You are also stripping the natural oils from your hands every time they go from wet to dry, aiding in dry skin - another point I was trying to overcome.

Using the rubber gloves over the top for the 5-10 minutes (service wash time) your hands are in and out of the wash water is ideal as your hands stay warm in the neoprene, dry, you still have close touch and when you come to do the interior you just peel off the rubber and don't need to worry about getting water everywhere. 

Over the past week, the condition of my hands has improved dramatically using this method as they are always dry, I have no hesitation in dipping my hands into a 1 degree wash bucket using this method either and my hands have not been cold whilst working since I started using them. 

For the little extra effort of putting rubbers over the top when washing, the benefits are really worthwhile. 

Hope that helps :wave:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Cool thanks, Be nice to hear a Seal Skins review if anyone has them.


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

I love my Seal Skinz they are great; no complaints with them at all.

I use nitrile gloves when doing interiors and wheels and tfr prewash and then skip to my seal skinz for the remainder of the exterior.

With about 2 months use out of my sealskinz, not a drop of water has gotten through to my skin. I don't submerge my hands fully in my rinse bucket, just enough to submerge my mf sponge and wipe it across the grit-guard etc.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Wish when I saw the link and then ordered them I had not done so until I read that they allowed water in. Just tried them a short while ago in the kitchen sink and they leak. Having to put gloves over the top was kinda what I wanted to avoid the faff of. Should have realized when it never stated they were diving gloves. :wall:


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

Artstu said:


> Clearly you're not normal


+1 to the human torch guy  surely everything else was frozen apart u? I was washing a car at 8 am last week and it was -2 and the warm washer water was freezing after I'd DE iced the car with warm water! So demoralising.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

What SealSkinz do you use?


----------

